# New boat for Erie, is 30K enough?



## detroit_fan (May 7, 2014)

The wife kind of threw out the idea of a new, "safer" boat for us to use in Erie. I've been looking at Lund, Alumacraft, and Crestliner so far, but mostly just online pics and features, haven't been to dealers to discuss prices yet. Is $30,000 enough to get a model by one of these brands what would work well ion Erie? Looking for deep v, high sides and back, full windshield. 

If those 3 are out of price range, anything in my price range that is of good quality? I don't want used, I already have a used one, would like the warranty and peace of mind a new boat offers. Plus, I plan to finance some of it and used boat loan terms seem much worse than new boat terms from lenders. 

I figured some of you have probably shopped recently and are much more familiar with current prices.

Lastly, i have to ask just to make sure, but tracker is a brand to stay away from, correct? They sure have some sweet prices, but i assume you get what you pay for?


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

You might have to spend a little more depending on lenght ,take a look at starcraft also.Good luck


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I have a crestliner and love it, but if I were in the market for a new(er) boat, I'd take a serious look at Starcraft as well.


----------



## detroit_fan (May 7, 2014)

I sent for some brochures from starcraft too, closest dealer s like Wilson marine in commerce. Any thoughts on a ranger vs 1780? It's new, but 2014 model with 90 etec. $24,000 plus tax title.

Any suggestions on starcraft model?


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey did we mention STARCRAFT,wilson marine Harrison twp.


----------



## detroit_fan (May 7, 2014)

fishdip said:


> Hey did we mention STARCRAFT,wilson marine Harrison twp.


What starcraft models fit my budget? Like to research them a little before heading to dealer.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Look at the alumicraft/starcraft thread on the sag bay forum. Sounds like a lot of unhappy starcraft owners. I would be looking at alumicraft if it was me. Forget the brochures, go stand on some.


----------



## detroit_fan (May 7, 2014)

Any thoughts on a lund 1775 impact sport with a 90hp?

I'll be sure to check starcraft thread, thanks.


----------



## Steiny (May 30, 2011)

If I was going to spend much time on Erie, I'd want something fiberglass, at least 24' with an automobile type inboard engine, a fully covered bow and operators station with glass front, both sides and a hard top. Would take a look at the Sportcraft boats, lots of guides use them.

I have that 1775 Impact, and it might be OK for the occasional day trip with ideal conditions, I wouldn't want to use it on the great lakes on a routine basis, too small.


----------



## detroit_fan (May 7, 2014)

any thoughts on a new 2014 Alumacraft 185 competitor sport? good boat for erie?


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

The trophy would be a much better choice for erie. I think you would end up unhappy on big water in a competitor.  It would be better for boat control on the river, but thats about it.

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## detroit_fan (May 7, 2014)

tubejig said:


> The trophy would be a much better choice for erie. I think you would end up unhappy on big water in a competitor. It would be better for boat control on the river, but thats about it.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5210 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Dominator 185?


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

http://www.bayoutboardmarine.com/de...=619603&p=1&s=Year&d=D&t=new&fr=xNewInventory


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

http://www.leadersrpm.com/default.a...ing&s=Year&d=D&t=new&vt=boat&fr=xAllInventory


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

lowe, polar kraft and smokercraft are also boat brands you might want to consider trying to stay 30K or under


----------



## man vs. fish (Sep 6, 2010)

I know you don't want used, but this is what i would be looking for- http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2011-Trophy-2152-WA-HT-w--TRL-102489934


----------



## ajs8000 (Apr 9, 2013)

How far out in Lake Erie? What are you targeting?? These are all important questions to ask yourself before the boat is purchased. Alumacraft, Lund, Crestliner all make outstanding boats IF you want a 16-18 foot deep V fishing boat which is great for Brest Bay, Lake St. Clair, and the Detroit River but if you want to get out to the Ohio fishing islands than you want to get a 24+ boat with all the items mentioned earlier. These are two separate types of fishing completely.


----------



## detroit_fan (May 7, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies, picking up the new boat tomorrow. 2015 Alumacraft Trophy 195. Not a huge boat but great for what I want to do.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Good choice. Pictures?

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## detroit_fan (May 7, 2014)

tubejig said:


> Good choice. Pictures?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5210 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Thanks. I have to take some more pics today, only got 1 yesterday after bringing her home. It has the limited package, and i got it with an Etec, i'm a sucker for a 2 stroke


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

I like it!! Nice boat!!


----------



## detroit_fan (May 7, 2014)

tubejig said:


> I like it!! Nice boat!!


Thanks! I'm excited to get it ready and out on the water. Going to add a Terrova to the bow, and need to decide on a fish finder/gps. 

thought i had a kicker that would work on it, but everything i have is all real short shaft. probably have to wait for next year to get a kicker.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Whatever you decide on for a bow mount, make sure it has ipilot or link. It will make your days much more enjoyable.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Congrats, nice boat!


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Beautiful rig. I would love to have a new Alumacraft

I would've got a tandem axle trailer though. Been there, done that with my Lund 2100 Fisherman. Not fun


----------



## detroit_fan (May 7, 2014)

tubejig said:


> Whatever you decide on for a bow mount, make sure it has ipilot or link. It will make your days much more enjoyable.


yeah i am leaning towards a terrova with i pilot, but i like lowrance so i will probably skip the link since i won't have a HB to pair with it. 


kroppe said:


> Congrats, nice boat!


thanks!



Cat Power said:


> Beautiful rig. I would love to have a new Alumacraft
> 
> I would've got a tandem axle trailer though. Been there, done that with my Lund 2100 Fisherman. Not fun


Thank you. I thought about a double, but living with all girls i have to move it around the driveway by myself and i thought a single would be easier. 

I also live about 5 mins from bolles launch, and plan to rack and launch, so the trailer should see very light use. once a year to rack and back, and once very 3 years up to Lockemans.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

I would strongly look at Hummingbird and I pilot link


----------



## detroit_fan (May 7, 2014)

Cat Power said:


> I would strongly look at Hummingbird and I pilot link


i've read that the HB units aren't very good at displaying low trolling speeds, like .9-1.5mph. any truth to that? i troll a lot at those low speeds and need an accurate speed reading.


----------



## connorb (Dec 29, 2013)

I have the HB 899 and have no problem at slow speeds, I run the SI to see whats there and than can adjust the troll to put the bait over the fish. I have no problem with the speed accuracy. I have a gps app on my phone and it is the same as the HB is showing.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

detroit_fan said:


> i've read that the HB units aren't very good at displaying low trolling speeds, like .9-1.5mph. any truth to that? i troll a lot at those low speeds and need an accurate speed reading.


The I pilot has a GPS on the remote that is super accurate


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Cat Power said:


> The I pilot has a GPS on the remote that is super accurate


Agreed. Mine will troll at .5. Never really tried slower.


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Cat Power said:


> I would strongly look at Hummingbird and I pilot link


If you don't you will wish you had. Buy 2 trolling bags to get your speed down and use the money you saved on a kicker to get the I pilot system. I have a friend that controls a 18 foot hewescraft with that system. It is amazing. I've seen it work in 20 mph winds with a 3 foot chop working into the wind.


----------



## detroit_fan (May 7, 2014)

What model HB would you guys suggest?


----------



## connorb (Dec 29, 2013)

The biggest you can afford, it makes spotting fish a lot easier if using SI, also easier on the eyes in the sun and getting rocked around. Just make sure if you want to run I-pilot that whatever you get is compatible, some model HB's are and some are not


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

connorb said:


> The biggest you can afford, it makes spotting fish a lot easier if using SI, also easier on the eyes in the sun and getting rocked around. Just make sure if you want to run I-pilot that whatever you get is compatible, some model HB's are and some are not


I might be wrong, but I believe any model with ethernet connectivity is compatible. I went with the cheapest model with this capability, and couldn't be happier. In a few years I may decide to upgrade, however.
The route saving and spotlock alone are worth it to me.


----------



## Bob D (Aug 23, 2006)

Nice boat. Where did you pick it up? Did you have options on which outboard to get?


----------



## detroit_fan (May 7, 2014)

Going to play with FF/GPS combos tomorrow, still not sure what way i want to go.

i purchased the boat from Parma marine in cleveland. They are only an Evinrude dealer, but you can get any brand you want on the Alumacrafts. just look for an Alumacraft dealer that carries the brand motor you prefer.


----------



## RIGHT ANGLE BACK (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice boat. Lowrance Hds units with SI and the Motorguide XI5 is my recommendation. I'm a Lowrance fan, but was on my buddy's boat with the HB 899?? Last weekend. I will say it was a nice unit and I think I could learn to like that as well. The terrova is a great product also. Good luck with what ever you end up with and enjoy your new boat, lots of fun times to be had on it.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Fyi, any current bird unit that ends in a 9, that will work with the link needs to be disconnected due to some sort of software issue. I got this from them via email about a week ago. They are supposed to be working on the problem. No time table has been given.


----------



## detroit_fan (May 7, 2014)

Good to know on the birds, thanks.

How important is the lowrance structure scan? Would I use that for trolling walleye or perch fishing erie? If I need it I'll get it, but if I won't use it I could put that extra couple $$ towards a kicker.


----------

